# Gutes Linux Grundlagen Buch



## bensky (24. Januar 2007)

Hi friends, 
ich würde behaupten ich bin ein ziemlicher windows freak, was jetzt nicht umbedingt schön ist aber ich muss jetzt abeitsbedingt komplett in linux einsteigen.
Davon hab ich bis dato leider keine/kaum ahnung.
Zu meinen Aufgaben werden unter anderen das administr. von root server gehören. 
Hat Jemand gute bücher gelesen die mich schnell und einfach in die Materie bringen(textbasiert, kein kde). (Securiy, apache, mysql, sendmail etc)
Ich weiß, die richtigen infos gibts im Netz aber ich muss am besten schon gestern alles grundlegende wissen(Das das nicht geht is mir schon klar aber ich hab keine Wahl )

Also Leute dann mal bitte eure Buchtipps  von mir aus auch mit amazon ad


----------



## Anime-Otaku (24. Januar 2007)

Ein Buchtipp hab ich zwar nicht, da ich selbst nie ein Buch zu Linux gelesen hatte.

Aber ein paar Links zu Howtos, sind zwar auf die Distribution Gentoo ausgelegt, aber teilweise auch Linux/Unix allgemein.
http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Index
http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page   (englische Seite, meistens besser)

Mit was für einer Distribution wirst du arbeiten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2007)

Im angepinnten Thread Linkliste fuer Linux kannst Du viele viele Links zum Thema Linux finden (Wer haette das bloss gedacht?  ). Da findest Du sicher zu so gut wie jedem Thema irgendwas.
Einfach mal durchscrollen und gucken was es da so gibt. Ich erinnere mich auf jeden Fall, dass ich da mal einen Link zu einem Newbie Guide und auch diverse Links zu Security-Themen gepostet habe. Und natuerlich haben auch andere User viele interessante Links geliefert, vielleicht sogar auch Deutsch, weil meine Links duerften wohl alle zu englischen Texten fuehren.


----------



## bensky (24. Januar 2007)

Also ich werde wohl viel mit SUSE 9.3 mit Plesk 8.0 arbeiten müssen, plesk ist kein problem allerdings ist das nicht wirklich ein admin tool. Vielmehr denke ich das ich mich sehr viel auf ssh textebene beschäftigen muss, da ich die Server sicher machen soll und die wartung/updatens übernehmen soll. Ein Buch wäre glaub ich ganz gut aber die links helfen mir auch schon weiter, die hatte ich auch vor diesem post mal überflogen. Aberich dachte es gibt sowas wie ne Linux Bibel, die jeder mal gelesen haben sollte wie z.B. das Buch von kevin yank zu php/sql


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Es gibt z.b. ein Linux Kochbuch. *g*
Aber wenn es denn unbedingt eine Fibel sein soll..... "Die Linuxfibel", Linux.Fibel.org..... es gibt aber bestimmt noch mehr.
Wenn es aber gebundene Bücher sein sollen, dann würde ich mal einen Blick auf die Linux Bücher von O'Reilly werfen.
Zum reinschnuppern kannst Du auch die OpenBooks von O'Reilly nutzen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Nil18 (24. Januar 2007)

Für Basics (vorallem auf Debian spezifiziert) empfehle ich das Debian Anwenderhandbuch


----------



## bensky (24. Januar 2007)

Ja gebunden wär schön ich fahr täglich fast 2 stunden mit bus & bahn zur arbeit da wollte ich währendessen schön was für meinen job tun


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Januar 2007)

Nil18 hat gesagt.:


> Für Basics (vorallem auf Debian spezifiziert) empfehle ich das Debian Anwenderhandbuch


Das Buch (welches es, soweit ich weiss, auch als gebundene Ausgabe gibt) ist zwar nicht verkehrt, aber für SUSE etwas unpassend.


----------



## Nil18 (24. Januar 2007)

Das Debian Anwenderhandbuch gibts auch als gebundene Ausgabe und vermittelt die Basics sehr wohl. Tiefgründigeres ist halt eher für Debian


----------



## bensky (24. Januar 2007)

Also erstmal danke für eure Antworten, ich bin schon fleißig am lesen. 
Also mein Problem ist jetzt, das meine Firma keinen Admin einstellen kann(kosten) und mein chef schon einen rootserver(was ich für unsinnig halte) bei puretec bestellt hat.
Es sollen php scripte und ein mailserver ausgeführt werden. (Webhoster hätte auch gereicht aber nun gut, chef hat eh immer recht )
Und zwar den: L64 1&1 Root-Server(Voller Root-Zugriff bei maximaler Leistung)
Da ich bei userer Firma so "nebenbei" den win2000 domain server Administriere meinte er ich könne das auch mit nem Linux root. Kann ich natürlich nicht, wie auch 
Naja mein Problem ist jetzt das ich schiss habe das irgendwelche script kiddies den server hacken, daten löschen, spam emails verschicken und viel schlimmer illegalen Inhalt wie pornos oder geklaute software darauf installieren. Ihr wisst schon, den ganzen mißt eben den man mit nem linux root machen kann.
Weil dann bin ich dran und kann mir einen neuen Job suchen, weil der Admin is ja immer schuld. Und da ich nicht weiß ob bei nem linux root z.B. schon ne firewall drauf ist und "scharf ist" hab ich natürlich ein bisschen panik. Ich würde bei windows einfach nur die 80,21,25 ports freigeben aber wie sieht sowas bei Linux aus? ;( sorry für den langen text aber vielleicht weiß ja einer genau ein buch das man in 3-4 Tagen lesen kann und den server wenigsten ein bisschen sicher kriegt


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Januar 2007)

bensky hat gesagt.:


> Weil dann bin ich dran und kann mir einen neuen Job suchen, weil der Admin is ja immer schuld.


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt..... und kan Dich mehr kosten als "nur" den Job.
Du musst Dich also (schriftlich) absichern dass Du nicht die Verantwortung tragen kannst.
Sollte Dein Chef dieses ablehnen, dann lehne die Aufgabe ab.
Nennt sich dann zwar Arbeitsverweigerung, aber auf Grund der Tatsache dass Du von Linux keine Ahnung hast, wirst Du (falls es soweit kommen sollte) vor dem Arbeitsgericht gute Chancen haben.

Was die Firewall angeht, informiere Dich mal nach "iptables".
Vorhanden sollte die Firewall schon sein..... wie sie aber konfiguriert ist, kann man nie genau weissen..... da hilft nur prüfen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2007)

Also zu IPTables kann ich Dir das Tutorial Firewalling mit IPTables/NetFilter anbieten.

Was bei einem Mailserver extrem wichtig ist ist dass Relaying nicht zugelassen wird, also dass von ausserhalb keine Mails an andere externen Addressen geschickt werden duerfen.
Wenn das geht bist Du schnell Freund aller Spammer und auch ruckzuck auf irgendwelchen Blacklists.
Es sollte also nur eMails zugelassen werden die aus dem internen Netz kommen und Mails die von draussen kommen und fuer Deine Domain bestimmt sind.
Zusaetzlich ist es sinnvoll, besonders wenn man bestimmten Usern die Moeglichkeit geben will von extern nach extern zu schicken, mit Authentifizierung zu arbeiten.

Und zu guter Letzt wuerde ich noch Postfix anstelle von Sendmail empfehlen. Sendmail ist wohl auch ein echtes Konfigurationsmonster, wohl fast so schlimm wie Squid. Mit Postfix hab ich soweit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann diesen Mailserver nur empfehlen.


----------



## bensky (24. Januar 2007)

> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt..... und kan Dich mehr kosten als "nur" den Job.


Was genau hast du denn damit gemeint?
Und verweigern ist gut und schön, aber ich mag meinen Job deshalb will ich ja so schnell wie möglich alles wichtige lernen. 

Oder gibt das Firmen die gegen gebühr den Server einmal auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und dann alles unwichtige abschalten und die Firewall konfigurieren? 

Und ist so ein Server dann sicher oder muss immer wieder geprüft, gepatcht und "sicher" gemacht werden?

P.S. Danke für eure tollen Antworten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Januar 2007)

Es muessen natuerlich, wie auch bei Windows, die Programme aktuell gehalten werden. In erster Linie sind dies von aussen erreichbare Dienste, aber auch der Kernel, da dieser ja den Netzwerkstack bietet.
Aber auch andere Software sollte immer auf dem aktuellen Stand sein sodass ein Angreifer der z.B. ueber ein PHP-Script Zugriff mit Rechten des Webservers bekommt nicht irgendein Programm nutzen kann um an Root-Rechte zu kommen.
Eine Website die ich jeden Tag besuche um mich ueber neue Sicherheitsluecken zu informieren ist SecurityFocus, dort findest Du immer recht gute und aktuelle Informationen.
Zusaetzlich haben eigentlich auch alle Distributoren eine Seite zu dem Thema und auch eine Security-Mailingliste.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Januar 2007)

Nun, Dir wird ja die Verantwortung für den Server übertragen.
Wenn Du dieser nicht zumindest in einem "zumutbaren" Umfang nachkommst, könnte Dir grobe Fahrlässigkeit zugesprochen werden.
Mit anderen Worten: DU haftest für die entstandenen Schäden..... was sich u.U. auch auf Dein Privatvermögen (z.b. Wohneigentum) auswirken kann.

1&1 bietet auch managed Server an..... die sind zwar teurer, dafür brauchst Du Dir aber über Dinge wie Systempflege/Konfiguration keine grossen Gedanken machen.


----------

